# North East Maryland (area)



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi All -

Anyone have any suggestions for a campground around the North East Maryland area? We would be coming from Philadelphia/West Chester PA and would like a short drive (approx one hour or so) to actual destination. (Ocean City MD area would be a bit too far for this trip)

We're trying to do a quick get-a-way next weekend and are looking for something with some sort of hookups. (Elk Neck State Park only has 2 dry sites left, which is a bummer).

Oddly enough, I can't find a whole lot of reviews for some other campgrounds coming up in that general area and I'm hesitant to try a place without a website to look at and only a phone number to call.....

Thanks, in advance, for any help!

go6car


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

If not Maryland, have you thought about French Creek State Park? (PA)

Is it the dry camping that is a concern? We stayed at Gifford Pinchot State Park last weekend, which was our first dry trip (we did have electric) and did fine for the weekend.

Other than Elk Neck, I am not sure where else to suggest close to where you are comming from....

Rick


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

We can dry camp (have generators), but need to have power overnight (quiet hours) due to my husband needing a CPAP (breathing machine for sleep apnea). When I called to the state park to see availability, was told that the only sites left had no hookups (and generators must be turned off during quiet hours)

Thanks for the other link, which I will definitely check out!


----------



## charest (Jul 25, 2006)

there is a private campground in the Elk neck state forest that does have hook up, I beleive it is called woodlands resort, you can always serch for it -- hope this helps it is a gorgeous are to camp. The state forest has a nice shooting range and pistol range if you are into that, lots of trails and you can always do the trail to the Turkey Point lighthouse.

Have a great trip


----------



## charest (Jul 25, 2006)

here is the web site for the one in the state forest

http://www.woodlandcampresort.com/


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Great! Thank you!! I'll check that out too!


----------

